# Kann nicht auf MySQL Datenbank Zugriff



## das C (28. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, der den Datenbank-Treiber laden soll und sich mit der MySQL Datenbank verbinden
soll. Beim Ausführen wird der Treiber zwar erfolgreich geladen, aber ich bekomme danach immer folgende
Meldung:

java.sql.SQLException: Communication failure during handshake. Is there a server running on localhost:3306?

Hier ist mein Code:


```
import java.sql.*;
public class DBZugriff
{
	public static void main(String args[])
	{
		Connection dbVerbindung=null;
		
		try
		{
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			System.out.println("Treiber erfolgreich geladen...");
		}
		catch(ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Laden des Treibers"+e);
			System.exit(0);
		}
		
		try
		{
			dbVerbindung = 
			DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/testdat","root","root");
			System.out.println("Verbindung erfolgreich...");
			dbVerbindung.close();
			System.out.println("Verbindung geschlossen...");
		}
		catch(SQLException e)
		{
			System.out.println("DB-Verbindung Fehler: "+e);
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## kama (28. Jan 2006)

Hi,

anstatt "localhost" schon mal 127.0.0.1 versucht?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## das C (28. Jan 2006)

Klappt leider auch nicht. 
Immernoch die gleiche Fehlermeldung.


----------



## kama (28. Jan 2006)

Hi, 

hast Du auch das aktuelle JDBC connector Jar von MySQL ? apropos für welche Version überhaupt?
und auch welchem OS?


Edit: Klappt die Verbindung per CLI eigendlich?

Edit: Schon mal so versucht:

```
con = DriverManager.getConnection ("jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/db?user=username&password=passwort")
```
MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## das C (28. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

Version : mysql-connector-java-2.0.14.zip

OS: Windows XP

Was ist CLI?
Ich kann mich jedenfalls über die Konsole mit der Datenbank verbinden.
Nur mit Java klappt es nicht.


----------



## kama (28. Jan 2006)

Hi,



			
				das C hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Version : mysql-connector-java-2.0.14.zip


Ein wenig alt. Ich habe in Tests schon eine Version 3.1.10 verwendet...



			
				das C hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist CLI?


Ah sorry.  Command Line Interface...



			
				das C hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann mich jedenfalls über die Konsole mit der Datenbank verbinden.
> Nur mit Java klappt es nicht.


Also per mysql richtig?

Welche Version von MySQL Verwendest Du?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## das C (28. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich verwende die Version: MySQL Server 5.0


----------



## kama (28. Jan 2006)

Hi,


			
				das C hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich verwende die Version: MySQL Server 5.0


Dann unbedingt den Connector updaten....

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Wikinator (29. Jan 2006)

bei mir geht es auch nur mit der IP-Adresse im Netzwerk, also beispielsweise 192.168.2.100


----------



## kama (29. Jan 2006)

Hi,



			
				Wikinator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei mir geht es auch nur mit der IP-Adresse im Netzwerk, also beispielsweise 192.168.2.100



Firewall von XP entsprechend konfiguriert?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------

